# Can I sell my Tivo Mini?



## barb1948 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have Tivo Roamio with lifetime service and 3 Mini's. I do not need the 3rd Mini.
Can I sell it as is? or do I need to unregister it ? or how does one do this? Thank you very much in advance.

Barbara


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

barb1948 said:


> I have Tivo Roamio with lifetime service and 3 Mini's. I do not need the 3rd Mini.
> Can I sell it as is? or do I need to unregister it ? or how does one do this? Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Barbara


Yes, call Tivo and tell them which mini(TSN) you are selling, usually they will then give you a "Reference #" which you provide to the buyer to use when they call to activate on their account. It's best to list the model number and all accessories included and status of mini, i.e., lifetime or not. Sell wherever, Ebay, or perhaps here, 
eBay Auction Central


----------



## Fig (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes you can, but please get everything straight with Tivo before listing or selling. I bought one off of ebay and the seller did nothing, it took 2 weeks to get that stupid mini active and on my account. This was all due to the seller not taking care of matters before selling.


----------

